
What the F*** Was Facebook Thinking? – James Allworth – Medium - pyjammas
https://medium.com/@jamesallworth/what-the-f-was-facebook-thinking-a1c49dbf29c2
======
stevew20
Uh, just throwing this out there, people gave up all that information
voluntarily. I'd blame them, or more likely their parents, for not using
better PII heigene. This article is sensationalist bullshit though... Really,
shame on you, comparing FB's use of data that people gave to it with the hack
on Target, or with 'losing nukes'... Whoever gave this guy a job writing tech
articles made a pretty aweful mistake.

